# blue water



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we're headed out early sat for a balls to the wall one day'er..... due to work constraints we'll be cramming a 36hr trip into a 24. im goin ahead and posting today in hopes of getting some reports before we head out... before i get bashed i do have hiltons and rip charts, but we know how hit and miss those can be. especially when we have a lot of cloud cover; which it looks like we'll have for the remainder of the week.... any water reports from the marlin/ram powell area would be greatly appreciated. esp when your talking about 2 grand worth of diesel per trip- will post when we return. (hopefully with some good pics!) 

thanks in advance.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Best I can tell looking at Monday and Tuesdays sattelite shots, blue water is moving east in a hurry and south slowly. Looks like the color change was at the steps yesterday. My guess, and it is a guess, is the Marlin, Beercan, Ram Powell area will not be in blue water by Friday/Saturday. I think southern 2/3 of the dumping grounds and southeast into the canyon is going to be where blue water is. 

Anyone going out this weekend who ends up in these areas, I would appreciate your report. It would be nice to be proven wrong so I can quit wasting my time or right so I can get my self in trouble eventually.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know about the weekend but I can tell you the rigs (Marlin,Ram,Beercan,etc.)was in pretty blue water yesterday.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

*****.... yall do any good yesterday? it looks like we'll have south winds the rest of the week so hopefully it'll stay in relatively close. then on sat. its turning northwest so im afraid we can kissthe pretty watergoodbye; especially with the continued flooding in the midwest. i heard they are about to open 3 more flood locksoff the mississippi riverthus, dumping trillions of gallons ofSHIT water into the gulf:boo:boo:boo:boo


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

We are heading out friday afternoon to fish sat. I can imagine we will be toward the SW. Where i dont know exactly. Maybe the steps, dumping grounds, or double nipple area. Hopefully we can find blue water and search out that man in the blue suit! Need one of them to break the ice. Good luck!!! 

Wes Sherouse


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't go some friends did caught some nice tunas biggest was 90#.There was a few billfish tagged by some of the charter boats.We are leaving tomorrow out of venice fishing the New Orleans Invitational maybe I will have a good report.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

"<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>We are heading out friday afternoon to fish sat. I can imagine we will be toward the SW. Where i dont know exactly. Maybe the steps, dumping grounds, or double nipple area. Hopefully we can find blue water and search out that man in the blue suit! Need one of them to break the ice. Good luck!!! 

Wes Sherouse" 

The Steps look very good.

Tom


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Team Reel Rowdy heading out tonight at midnight. We will be around the Marlin/Beer Can at daylight. Will post up a report sometime Saturday. Anyone else worried about that nasty looking cloud system on the sat. infrared in the South Gulf???????


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

reel rowdy give us a shout on 67/68..... we'll be in the area... as for the storms, i guess we'll have to see. the weatherman is about as reliable as a slot machine.

tight lines


----------

